# Please Help To Id



## Lester Lucifer (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi guys

good day to all, i am new in this forum and i am from the malaysia.

i need help to ID my piranha.

attached is a short vidz on it ..






many thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forums








Not a very clear video, but based on the short bars I think I see on the dorsal profile, I'd say S.compressus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Lester Lucifer said:


> Hi guys
> 
> good day to all, i am new in this forum and i am from the malaysia.
> 
> ...


Without knowing where it was collected could be either S. altuvei or S. compressus. Both are near twins.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll say Compressus as well...based on the bars and concave mouth!...


----------



## Lester Lucifer (Feb 10, 2012)

hi guys,

traded this beauty 5" with a s.rhombeus 4" with a buddy of mine .

s.rhombeus was recently bought last week and it lips was damaged when it went banging around. My guess would be it was not used to the new tank.
damaged was quite bad and i would say its most of the meat on the lips was gone showing it set of teeth.

anyone able to advise if the meat lips would grow back ???

currently the 4" S.rhombeus is housed in its tank of it own with some water plants and dim lights on. 
have not seen it feed yet and it always hide at a conner of the tank.

i hope it quickly stable itself in tank and start eating to ease my worst fear.

regards


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Beautiful fish. Hastatus's answer is the correct answer. To me though I believe it's an Altuvei, but as mentioned without knowing the collection point you can't be 100% sure.


----------

